# NESC standards and utility standards



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

What is the book that the NESC uses, what is the best reference book?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, long time no see, Cadpoint!

The NESC is an ANSI spec now. Let me see if I can dig up which one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ANSI/IEEE C2-2007
National Electrical Safety Code (NESC), 2007 Edition

http://www.techstreet.com/cgi-bin/detail?doc_no=IEEE|C2_2007&product_id=1263965


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks MD! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Jude, the NESC is $148 for non-members at the NFPA site, item # TX-RES6907.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rumor has it that the PDF version is on Limewire. Could just be a rumor, though. :whistling2:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Rumor has it that the PDF version is on Limewire. Could just be a rumor, though. :whistling2:


 
Un, Limewire is shut down due to court case injunction.


----------

